# sheephead



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

can someone tell me where or when will the sheephead be back at bob sikes and area. just as i purchased some new arrows, the sheephead disappeared. that was about 3 months ago.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

March is the best time......although i did see 4 today.


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>call me and i will tell you were john 4562051 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

uh.......... I wouldn't make that call if I was you. It will probably lead to a meeting.......at a dark place......you know how the rest goes(hopefully not by experience). Anyway, February through March seems to be most productive by my records, though you may find a few top water stragglers earlier than that ( but not thick).


----------

